

Show HN: Piratica is your new source of free, high-quality technical content. - jmsbrwr
http://piratica.co/
Hi!
======
jmsbrwr
Hey guys!

I know there isn't much on the landing page at the moment, so I'll leave a
little bit here about what we're doing with Piratica.

Basically, it's more difficult to find technical resources than it should be.
With Piratica we want to foster a community-curated environment where anyone
can go to learn about anything technical.

Want to find some resources on Python? Just check out the Python tag and
you'll see everything that our members thought was good enough to share. Same
goes with any other topic.

We want to make life easier for you, so check out the site and leave us your
email so we can let you know when we launch.

Cheers!

